# Anti Roll Bar for X-Trail?



## EWYL (Jan 10, 2006)

HI, guys I have just took delivery on my 2006 x-trail. Nice vechicle, love it. Just want to know is there any place which i can get some anti roll bar for the x-trail? And i have heard it's gd for handling on the dry rd after installed the anti roll bar, however it will affect the handling and stability on the snow, is it true? Any input will be helpful, Thank you!


----------



## Luke667 (Feb 7, 2006)

ye there is the Alutec Strut bar which seems to be highly recommended amongst the X-Trail community, meant to give you better road holding and handling.

check out www.maxdax.com for more info


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Maxdax*

I have the Alutec Strut Bar from MaxDax and it made a big difference in Handling. I would highly recommend it.

Stephen





EWYL said:


> HI, guys I have just took delivery on my 2006 x-trail. Nice vechicle, love it. Just want to know is there any place which i can get some anti roll bar for the x-trail? And i have heard it's gd for handling on the dry rd after installed the anti roll bar, however it will affect the handling and stability on the snow, is it true? Any input will be helpful, Thank you!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Just to clarify, strut tower bars and anti-roll/sway bars are two different things.
The former are good for tieing everthing together and tightening up the chassis, the latter for reducing body roll. But both should affect handling. That's my understanding at least.
In general, you can get both front and rear of both types (not sure what's available for the X-Trail) and there's nothing saying you can't have both types installed.
I have front and rear anti-sway bars for my CRX. I'd never buy them for the X-Trail just because the X-Trail is not what I'd consider to be a performance/sport vehicle. It handles like crap if pushed but I don't ever feel the need to push it.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Rockford said:


> .... the X-Trail is not what I'd consider to be a performance/sport vehicle. It _*handles like crap*_ if pushed but I don't ever feel the need to push it.


Oh what Blasphemous Words towards the exy! 

...there are worst handlers available!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Now don't go organizing a lynching party just yet. Remember, I threw in the caveat: "if pushed".
I.E. If pushed, the X-Trail handles like crap. But guess what? It's supposed to! I mean how many of us really push this vehicle? It's great for daily driving/hauling/commuting (and from what I hear, mild/moderate off-roading), but a Lotus Exige (drooool) it is not.

I wasn't knocking it, really. I just consider anti-sway bars to be a "performance" mod that I'd never consider for this type of vehicle.

Worst handlers available? Tell me about it. My wife's going on materinty leave soon and she's taking the X-Trail with her. That leaves me in the driver's seat of our old Tracker/filling remover to go to and from work in.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

"If pushed WAY over its limit" would have been more suited in this case 

And believe me, you'll be suprised by its LIMIT when really pushed LOL 

I don't have the sway bars, but after fitting the strut bar, the handling is similar to that of a sports sedan when cornering. That must be worth something.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Xtys, just need better SUV tires to handle better, I got Duelers & hate 'em.

I guess I'll look for Scorpios STS & maybe I'll order the Front STB for my Xty


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Doesn't the X-trail come with front And rear anti-roll bars already.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I might be mistaken but I think the anti-roll bars and strut bars perform fairly similar purposes. I have carbon fiber strut bars front and back. They really help in handling particular going in and coming out of corners and turns with acceleration. Highly recommend getting them.

I have not seen anti-roll bars for the X-trail yet.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Update on Alutec Strut Bar*

Finally got around to getting and installing one of these Alutec Strut Bars. Here's a pic:



Have been driving an X-T for about 1.5 years without one and can attest to the poor handling and body roll in the corners  

I have been "amazed" by the difference after only a week or so of driving with the strut bar installed  

Completely different vehicle to drive - you can push it into the corners and hardly know you're making a turn. The overall handling has improved tremendously, the steering is tightened-up and more responsive and the road bumps are absorbed much better.

Others in this thread have recommended the use of a strut bar and, like others, I had taken that at face value......but I gotta say, this is probably one of the best modification that I have made to my X-T - ever - and, in retrospect, I'm kicking myself for not having done it sooner.

For a reasonable amount of bucks, this is one great way to improve the X-T.

Cheers = Roger


----------

